# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türk düşmanlığı

## atoybil

*Türk düşmanlığı*  ERGUN GüZE 

AKP, üstündeki gömleği çıkarıp AB şortu giydiği günden beri, sistemli, inatlı, planlı, programlı, etraflı, kademeli, fakat insafsız, vicdansız, izğansız, imansız bir Türk düşmanlığıdır aldı başını gidiyor. 
Bunun belki herkesin farkında olmadığı son bir misali de, Yassıadağdan elli sene sonra yeniden kotarılıp piyasaya ikinci defa sürülen 6-7 Eylül olayları yavesidir. Aman efendim, aman içimizden ne şahitler türedi. Ne senaryolar yazıldı, neler neler... PKK için yazılanlar yanında hiç kalır. Basınımız çiçek açtı. Bugün artık bilinen bir husustur ki, o pis olayların çıkmasında İngiliz entelijans servisinin de parmağı ve emeği vardır. üstelik İstanbul Rumlarığnın burada vergi vermeden kolayca kazandıkları paracıklarla, Kıbrıslı Rumlarğı, Kıbrıs Türkleriğni öldürsünler diye silahlandırdıkları da ortaya çıkmıştı. O zaman basın Türkiye Türklerğindir diyordu, şimdi olduğu gibi Türkiye ABğnin, Kıbrıs Yunanistanğındır demiyordu. Yunanistan ise her zaman olduğu gibi Avrupalı dayılarının himayesinde yine tetikçiliğe soyunmuştu. Petrol varilinin yanında bir kibrit çakılırsa kabahat kibritte midir, varil dolusu petrolü oraya hazırlayanlarda mıdır? Kibriti de İngiliz entelijansı çakıverdi ve olanlar oldu.

Ağır ödettiler
OLANLAR oldu da ne oldu? 
O gündenberi Türkiye dışında olan kanlı olayların binde biri mi oldu? üapulculuğa dönen o olayın İdari cephesini ise ne kadar ağır ödettiler. Bir başbakan ve iki bakanımızı asarak... üstelik hukuki bir şey de bulamayarak.
şimdi bunu yeniden ısıtıp temcit pilavı gibi önümüze sürenler güya, bizim ABğye girmeye layık olmadığımızı ispat sadedinde Vahşi Türk imajı yaratmak istiyorlar. Ne denebilir? Yosmanın kırk entarisi varmış otuz dokuzunu başkasına giydirilmişlerden başka.

6-7 Eylülğün kahraman (!) şahitlerine şunları söylemek isterdim: 
- Bak Apostol efendi, sen 6-7 Eylülğden elli sene sonra bile kırılandan ve dökülenden bahsediyorsun ama senin baban da, dedelerin de 6-7 Eylülğden otuz iki sene önce bütün Anadoluğyu, Uşak, Aydın, Salihli, Turgutlu, Manisa, Afyon, Eskişehir her tarafı yakmış, yıkmış on binlerce insanımzı camilere doldurup kebap etmişti... En sonunda da İzmirğden gemilere binip defolurken de İzmirimizi yakmayı da ihmal etmemişti. 

Bak Yorgi efendi, sen 6-7 Eylülğün çapulcularını anlatıyorsun. Ben de sana İkinci Dünya Savaşığndan çıkan Yunanistanğda Markosğun komünist çeteleriyle Mareşal Papagosğun askerlerinin birbirlerini nasıl şişe geçirdiklerini hatırlatayım. İki taraf da senin kardeşin. Sizler ise o esnada Türkğün şefkatli kanatları altında bu ülkede mesut yaşıyordunuz. üstelik Galata Rıhtımığndan her hafta bir Türk şilebi Yunanistanğa buğday yardımı götürüyordu. Bu millet öyle asil bir millettir. Siz, sizi kara gününüzde doyuran, koruyan bu asil milletin Kıbrısğtaki evlatlarının, Akritas Planı ile yok edilmesine yardım parası gönderererek, Fener ayinlerinde dua ederek insanlığınızı ve teşekkürünüzü gösteriyordunuz değil mi?
Neden gitmediniz?

SEN de dinle Vahan efendi... Sovyet Ermenistanğı 1946 da sanırım kapılarını size açmıştı. Niçin gitmediniz? Gidenleriniz ne hale geldi, ortada değil mi? Haydi o zaman gitmediniz? Madem bu kadar rahatsız oldunuz niçin 6-7 Eylülden sonra, gitmediniz? Size git diyen elbet olmaz. Türk asalet timsalidir. Ama şunu da herkes biliyor ki, bugün sadece Kınalıadağdan iki üç tane Ermenistan çıkar. Bu kadar nankör olmayınız. Ve sizin Ermenistanğınız on sene önce Azerbaycan Türkleriğne soykırımı yaptı. Muhterem pederiniz Fransa ile birlikte Antep, Urfa ve Adanağda Türkğe soykırımı yaptığınızı ne çabuk unuttunuz? Kırk Türk diplomatını da geçenlerde siz değil Nijeryalılar, pardon Taylandlılar mı öldürmüştü, değil mi efendim? 

Ey Türk, başını semaya yükselt. Bütün bu nankörlükler senin ırkçı olmadığını, asaletini ve insanlığı kurtaracak Mukaddes Emaneti taşıdığını göstermekte. Bırak onlar paraya, ırkçılığa, menfaate tapsınlar ve bunlara tetikçilik yapsınlar. Sen ğHakkğa tapanğ millet olmakta yeter ki devam et. İnsanlığın umudu sendeki emanette. Yalnız bu olanları unutma!

----------

